# TUNING/PIMP BMW KIDSBIKE wer hilft



## Fisch123 (5. November 2013)

Hi,
habe ein 14" BMW Kidsbike erstanden, dass soll meine Tochter nächstes Jahr bekommen. Basis ist ja nicht schlecht, Silber/rot, leicht und inovativ.
Kann man es trotzdem noch ein wenig pimpen? wer hat sowas schon mal gemacht? Bilder?
Aber bitte keine sündhaft teuren Spezialteile um den Bock auf 5kg zu bekommen, es sollte schon im Rahmen bleiben.
Etwas leichter und hübscher evtl.
Grüße Sabine

"Ich kann schon schrauben"


----------



## Y_G (5. November 2013)

ich kenne die Basis nicht so genau. Wichtig wären mal ein paar Gewichte wie z.B. Gesamtgewicht jetzt und wo willst Du hin!

Typische Verdächtige mit wenig Aufwand:
1. Mäntel
2. Lenker
3. Vorbau
4. Pedale
5. Sattel+Stütze

Mehr Aufwand:
1. Kurbel+Innenlager
2. LRS
3. Gabel+Steuersatz

Gruß Jörn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (5. November 2013)

Also ich hab so ein Ding auch im Bestand:





Die Reifen sind schon Big Apple, Schläuche keine Ahnung hatte ich nie runter.
Ich habe getunt:
Unfähige Bremse gegen Avid SD-5 (lässt sich mit längerer Madenschraube bis ganz an den Lenker schrauben). Leichter und vieeeel besser.
Kettenschutz ab und gegen Chainrunner ersetzt, bringt ca. 450 Gramm.

Kurbel ist bleischwer, schätzungsweise 1 Kilo mit Innenlager. Könnte man auf 600 Gramm kommen aber in der Kürze muss man selber machen.
Vorderrad und Hinterrad könnten sicherlich die Hälfte der Speichen raus (minus ca. 100 Gramm).
Die Tasche im Rahmendreieck kann weg, der Sattel lässt sich gegen was Leicheres tauschen. Lenker gehen bestimmt 100 Gramm hab ich aber nur gemacht weil Junior auch einen schwarzen wollte.

Pedale sind Mist. Gegen Dorcus Mini tauschen kostet ca. 30 Euro und spart vielleicht nochmal 100 Gramm.

Wenn Du ein Kilo runterholst wiegt das Rad aber immer noch 6,5 kg...


----------



## Fisch123 (5. November 2013)

Hi Floh,

danke erstmal. Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an.
Bremse werde ich auch so machen, Pedalen evtl.
sind hier ja auch ein paar im BM, aber ob das rot der Pedalen zum Kirschrot passt, k.A. 
Sattel geht auch?? ist doch spezial.
Speichen werd ich nicht "rausknipsen"

gibt´s ein Bild von der rechten Seite wg. dem Kettenschutz

Gruss Sab


----------



## trolliver (5. November 2013)

Hallo Sabine,

ich habe im BM rote Dorcus Mini, doch aus dem Grund eingestellt, weil sie nicht zum Ferrarirot des Juniorrahmens paßten. Kirschrot? habe ich jetzt keine Vorstellung von, es gibt viele Kirschen...  Aber das Bild gibt die Farbe der Pedalen gut wider.

Oliver


----------



## drehvial (5. November 2013)

Hallo
Sattel geht, lässt sich auch gut was einsparen, da das Original (mit fest verschraubter Stütze) gut was wiegt. Ansonsten: Lenker & Vorbau tauschen, wiegt zusammen fast ein ganzes Kilo. Den Kettenschutz habe ich weniger wegen dem Gewicht wegen, als wegen der Materialqualität (die ganzen Haltezacken brechen einfach und dann hängt das Ding irgendwie da) gegen einen leichten kleinen Hebie getauscht. Kein Potential gibt es wohl bei Mäntel und Schläuchen.

Tobias


----------



## Floh (6. November 2013)

Hallo Sabine,
ich habe das Rad nicht mehr im Gebrauch momentan, deswegen habe ich nicht so viele Bilder.
Kettenschutz ist aber ein Chainrunner wie auf diesem Bild hier:




Davon habe ich mal 6 Meter gekauft, da kann man ein paar Räder mit ausrüsten.
Pedale kann ich die Dorcus Mini wirklich nur empfehlen, um die 200 Gramm mit Reflektoren ist schon klasse. Die sind auch superschön verarbeitet und gut gedichtet und drehen sich leicht. Wenn Du ein weinrotes BMW Kidsbike hast würde ich aber lieber eine Kontrastfarbe bei den Anbauteilen wählen (z.B. schwarz).
Das mit Vorbau und Lenker ist so eine Sache. Das ist ja eine Gabel mit Schraubsteuersatz und Konus-Klemmvorbau in 1 Zoll. Ob es da viel leichtere Sachen gibt weiß ich nicht.

Das mit den Speichen ist echt eine Überlegung wert, glaub mir! Ich hab das bei dem Cube auf Anraten von @Roelof gemacht und nicht bereut. Du musst die ja nicht rausknipsen. Rad raus, Reifen Schlauch und Felgenband runter, und dann die Nippel lösen. Ich habe dann so gut ich konnte nachzentriert und die Räder beim Händler nochmal kontrollieren lassen, hat 10 Euro gekostet. Sieht man auf dem Bild auch. Statt 28 Speichen nur noch 14.


----------



## Roelof (6. November 2013)

1 Zoll Vorbau ist schwierig, hab am Cnoc einen Syntace Schaft verbaut. Mittels Adapterhülse auf einen normalen Vorbau (SQ Lab 836). Der wiegt 80g und ich habe 3 Monate gesucht. Alles andere ist viel schwerer oder sehr viel niedriger...


----------



## fazanatas (6. November 2013)

Ich würde das Rad so lassen wie es ist. Ich hatte auch mal so eins zu Hause. Da ist nicht viel zu machen. Was nicht heißen soll, dass das Rad schlecht ist. Bremse und Chainrunner ok. obwohl ich vom letzteren nicht viel halte. Was ich damals überlegt hatte, war Sattel Polster und Tasche mit braunem Leder zu beziehen, ala Belter. Da wäre ich an der Tasche gescheitert, aber hätte bestimmt gut ausgesehen.


----------



## Floh (6. November 2013)

Kurbel würd ich an dem Rad auch nichts dran machen. Vorbau hab ich auch gelassen. Bremse ist zweifach gut: Leichter und besser, deswegen machen. Genauso Chainrunner. Pedale kosten nicht viel und bringen neben Gewicht auch Funktion.
By the way: Was ist das Problem mit dem Chainrunner? Ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen damit. Schützt die Kette nicht perfekt, aber besser als ohne, und die Hosenbeine bleiben sauber.

Ich sehe nur das 16 Zoll Cube bei mir stehen was nur 500 Gramm mehr wiegt als das deutlich kleinere Kidsbike. Der Rahmen ist bleischwer.
Aber dafür kann man es als Laufrad benutzen, und das sehe ich mit als einen der Gründe warum unser Junior jetzt schon so gut Rad fährt.


----------



## fazanatas (6. November 2013)

Zum Chainrunner:
Erstens denke ich, dass er den Rollwiderstand erhöht, außerdem verhindert er nicht das etwas zwischen Kette und Zahnrad gelangt, was in meinem Kopf eklige Bilder erzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (20. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Danke für die Anregungen.
Also, viel Luft um nichts. Runter fliegt definitiv die VR- Bremse und wird gegen eine kurze, leichte V- Brake getauscht. Kettenschutz kommt auch ab, wird aber nur durch ein Hosenschutzring getauscht. Nicht dieses komische wellrohr um die Kette, dass sieht ja völlig Banane aus.
Sonst bleibt alles erstmal so wie es war. Ist ja auch nix schlechtes.
Gruss Sab


----------

